

Google OS Could Put Squeeze on Other Flavors of Linux - RK
http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/168099/google_os_could_put_squeeze_on_other_flavors_of_linux.html

======
TomOfTTB
The Linux blowback is crazy to me. Follow my logic here (because the first
sentence seems crazy but I think it makes sense in the end):

Chrome is not really a Linux Distribution. Sure they're using Linux. Why not?
It's a core that's well tested and does everything they need it to do. But the
very reason they're picking it is because they don't care about that part of
the equation.

They're using Linux to jump right to the part they're interested in which is a
Web OS.

But they aren't trying to be another version of Linux or any Desktop OS for
that matter. They're just using Linux as a stable infrastructure to build
their OS on top of. So it's not a Linux distribution in the traditional sense.
Meaning it's not really a replacement for anyone who was interested in a Linux
netbook.

It's a third option not a Linux replacement

~~~
htsh
Its still going to use the Linux kernel, and that makes it Linux I think,
though we're messing with semantics.

Regardless, I agree with your view that the blowback is ridiculous. The more
people that are using free software, the better for all of us. I think people
are irrationally tied to the Microsoft brand and any comfortable step away
from that is nothing but a good thing.

I am excited that a big-name like google is doing something like this. It
means I likely have to worry less and less about good drivers for more
hardware.

~~~
there
_The more people that are using free software, the better for all of us._

but if the entire point of this exercise is to build a thin client gateway to
google's web-based applications, which aren't open source, are you really
gaining anything?

~~~
Raphael
Thin clients are likely to be a viable market, so I expect multiple OS vendors
to create them. Some will be open source; some will be closed source. If
morally opposed to Google's closed source server side apps, one is free to go
to other sites. Are you suggesting boycotting Google's open source project
because they operate other apps that are closed source?

~~~
there
_Are you suggesting boycotting Google's open source project_

no, i don't think i suggested anything like that.

a computer running google's operating system is going to be reduced to just a
kernel and web browser, so while that is a "gain" in terms of open-vs-closed
software running on your actual cpu, the fact that you'd have to use google's
web services to actually do anything useful on the computer means you lost
everything you just gained since you are now using much less free software.

of course you can use the browser to use other websites, but then we're not
really talking about google's operating system, are we? now you're just using
a small portion of it (the kernel and browser) and making your own operating
system of sorts (but if you wanted to do that, why not just run a regular
linux/bsd distribution in the first place?)

------
yason
Not all Linux are GNU/Linux.

------
TallGuyShort
Google OS will, I'm sure, be really great for the average netbook customer.
However, the people who use Linux for the increased privacy, customization,
and individuality aren't going to find any of that in Google's apps. So I
think the OS will be hit for its target market, but expecting it to "destroy"
any other part of the market is quite silly, IMHO.

~~~
ddemchuk
I think they're looking to create a new market for a web centric cheap netbook
where developers can rely on the fact that their web app will run perfectly
across any number of Chrome OS based machines.

I would imagine that this thing won't even be marketing the fact that it's
Linux based when it hits Best Buy...

------
jacoblyles
>"The strength of its brand, and its reputation as a company that builds sleek
and easy-to-use products, means it could steamroll over the other Linux
candidates, said Joshua Martin, senior analyst at the Yankee Group."

Not to mention that it might actually be sleek and easy to use.

------
stevecooperorg
Chrome OS isn't competing with Windows or Linux, in the same way the iPhone OS
isn't competing with Windows. They are for two different types of device,
bought by different markets for different reasons.

Chrome OS and iPhone are both about operating systems for small, portable,
constrained devices. Chrome OS will power miniature web browsers, while
Windows and distros like Ubuntu will power full-fat machines for real work.

Basically, Chrome won't be a mini-Windows or a mini-Ubuntu, but a maxi-
Android.

------
drawkbox
This will be good for linux I think. Ubuntu is doing a good job making a
desktop competitor linux flavor but the Google name and power will push
through __nix based OSs to desktops. How can linux supporters be mad about
this.

~~~
stevecooperorg
They're not looking to put it on desktops -- they're looking to put it on
dedicated appliance web browser devices.

Also, no-one will know that this has anything to do with linux. People will
just see the Google label, and they'll call the product 'Google' without
realising that it has anything to do with linux; linux will just be a plumbing
detail.

Personally, I don't think this will impact desktop devices at all.

